# Mods: Trouble logging in



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjello asked me to post this:

can you do me a favor..can you make a post that i cant get in to bcquaria - my name is pinkjello on the forum. I tried several different things. When i put my username in, then password, it says thank you for logging in and then goes straight to the login page again..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My computer was doing that earlier. Here's what I suggest:


Clear your cache
Turn off your computer
Go have dinner
Boot your computer up and relog in

It worked for me 

Stuart


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

She asked me to pass on that she started a new account called pinkjell, but still cant log on.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for Shawn


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the same issue earlier today, even changed my password.

All seems well now


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

http://bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=125


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i had the same prob, but i deleted history and all cookies and was good after that. but i can still only log in chat as a guest...all these quirks will work out eventually. We should probably send nicklfire some cookies or a caribbean cruise when this is all said and done!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay it seems like im in...we'll see how today goes.


----------

